# Question about, dare I say it.... humping!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George does this to his favourite teddy and tonight he has insisted on taking it to my daughter's boyfriend and doing it in front of him! What is he trying to show. He is the only one who can get him to play fetch and George really seems to like him! Is it a dominance thing?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't know, but they seem to single out one or two specific objects for humping. Dylan has only ever humped the cushion from his puppy bed and my bath towel when I'm trying to dry myself!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Don't know, but they seem to single out one or two specific objects for humping. Dylan has only ever humped the cushion from his puppy bed and my bath towel when I'm trying to dry myself!


oh dear I shouldn't laugh but soooo got a pic there in my head!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It isn't just a boy thing either....Lady will hump her teddy too. I was told it was a dominance thing


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max humped for the first time today. First his toy pheasant and then his blanket...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi humps his big teddy now and again but seemed to do it more when he was younger..weird I thought they would do it more as they got older? It looks like a dominance action to me.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

:laugh: Eddie still does this at 1 year old?!!! 

He especially gets excited with my daughter and her boyfriend and we think this is because my daughters boyfriend has a female Labrador and he can smell her on them?!

My nephew says "Eddie's doing the conga again"

I thought having him castrated would put a stop to it, but no such luck!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Humping .. great topic 

Oakley has never humped belongings or items etc .... oh dear and I want him to make puppies :S ha ha ha 

Seriously, Oakley doesn't hump teddies or cushions etc but he does try to hump Honey, and a few other male dogs we know ....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo humps Delta which is a dominance thing. 


sometimes i think it becomes a habbit, but wirh Echo she is a very dominant dog.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Echo ha ha ha ...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rufus has never humped cushions, legs or toys believe it or not!! However, as those people that attended Poo Fest 2011 will have witnessed he is rather partial to other dogs ... especially male dogs. I think in Rufus's case it really is a dominance thing. He is very proud of his award for the 'friendliest dog'! 

If anyone has any tips for dissuading dominance humping I'd be very grateful.

Karen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

When you have a few breeding bitches about - the "girl-on-girl" thing is a regular occurrence - it tends to be hormonal and we actually use it (in part) to help us gauge if there is any girl beginning to cycle.

Ziggy humped everything from the day we got him. The humping of any other dog (as a puppy) is a natural dominance thing. Ziggy has grown to be a very obliging stud dog - and now only humps when mating. 

As a youngster (from around 6 months old) he took a certain liking to Honey (perhaps best described as a severe crush !) - he would come for a run in the paddock and mount her - thrusting - but not connecting ! (to him it was right but he knew nothing of the why and wherefores). Honey was completely oblivious - and only had eyes for the tennis ball I was about to throw.

Often - Honey would be stood - transfixed on my balls (!!?) - whilst Ziggy stood on his back legs behind her - gently "vibrating" ! ...........when I threw the tennis ball - Honey was the first to chase .......leaving Ziggy........ air humping avidly....... the only comical bit was that he continued "humping" (in mid-air) whilst slowly watching her dissapear after a ball !

Stephen x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

A lovely picture to go to bed to! Thank you Stephen! (chuckle chuckle).

Karen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter humps cushions and his large fluffy toy. He gets humped quite a bit in our local park too and seems to enjoy it!


----------



## Dominix (May 4, 2011)

this might be a real dumb question, but do female dogs hump too?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice humping story Stephen


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

In answer to your question, yes females do hump, as our Holly humps her red and yellow cuddly Doodles (from Tweenies). She lays on her her side with Doodles between and HUMPS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep they all hump .. some hump toys, some hump legs and some hump each other  

Humping Cockapoos ...


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

lol Eddie just humped Grahams leg  I explained to Graham that maybe he needs another Cockapoo to play with


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> lol Eddie just humped Grahams leg  I explained to Graham that maybe he needs another Cockapoo to play with


Haha nice try!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Got to keep trying - I will win in the end and he knows it!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Help! Pixie keeps grabbing hold of all our legs and humps them while we are walking! What is this humping? The boys think its gross but laugh hysterically at it! Cant be hormonal as she is just a baby still?


----------



## ellie (Aug 3, 2011)

olly is always dragging the cushion out of his bed he scrapes it up,humps it then does a funny little jump over the cushion then starts the senario again. often when im walking around the house he trys humping my leg could be a dominence thing.having him castrated when hes 6 month hope this helps


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Humping is not a dominence thing, dogs hump for a number of reasons such as when they are over excited and need to calm themselves down, so when a dog gets over stimulated or is in a stressful sitution they may hump, they arn't trying to dominate they are just letting off steam


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks...the over excitement thing sounds right actually as she does it when playing and on walks when its fun,she knows i am top dog,but does this to me most! I didnt realise what she had been doing until yesterday when she did it to my 12 yr old son....was quite funny to watch his face


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

pixie said:


> Thanks...the over excitement thing sounds right actually as she does it when playing and on walks when its fun,she knows i am top dog,but does this to me most! I didnt realise what she had been doing until yesterday when she did it to my 12 yr old son....was quite funny to watch his face


Everytime my friends border terrier sees me she rushes up to greet me and promptly grabs hold of my leg and starts humping haha


dog behaviour has been very misundertood but the dominance theory has now been well and truely disproved, dogs arn't trying to climb any social ladder to be top dog, they have no need to as we are their providers


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Humping is not a dominence thing, dogs hump for a number of reasons such as when they are over excited and need to calm themselves down, so when a dog gets over stimulated or is in a stressful sitution they may hump, they arn't trying to dominate they are just letting off steam


Yes very true.

Monty was never a "humper" before we had him done and we waited till he was 18months before having him done.

Now he humps Milly when he is excited being: when we first put them into the car and sometimes whilst I am locking door to take them out for a walk, I turn round and he is on her!!

I just get him off with a firm NO and he doesn't do it again.


----------

